# Iraqi villagers welcome U.S. troops



## boneske (Mar 21, 2003)

If you feel we shouldnt be fighting this war you should take a look at this.  Isnt giving the Iraqi people what they want more of a reason to fight this war. I firmly believe so, if they want a Saddam free Iraq I say give them what they want.

Iraqi villagers welcome U.S. troops 

----------------
boneske

Support The Troops!!!!


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2003)

you know, if i saw the american army rolling in unopposed, i'd go get on their good sides too. which is not to say that i don't doubt that these people would like a better life. and i certainly hope they get one after all this. 

frankly, being invaded by america is one of the best things that can happen to a country. it opens up worlds of opportunity. in fact, maybe france is trying to be invaded next so they can be rebuilt into the economic prosperity of a japan.

i'm just glad that this is what we have encountered so far. this isn't war. this is humans relating with humans. something people in the entire mid east need to learn more of. like what kind of bs is this turkish force coming in after being told to stay out. yet more of the not so well thought out parts of this action.


----------



## Ugg (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *of. like what kind of bs is this turkish force coming in after being told to stay out. yet more of the not so well thought out parts of this action. *



It was just last week that the US was going to give 30 billion in aid to use eastern Turkish air bases AND the US was going to allow Turkey free reign in dealing with the Iraqi Kurds.  In other words, allow Turkey to commit genocide.  Another sign of GW's hypocrisy.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *frankly, being invaded by america is one of the best things that can happen to a country. it opens up worlds of opportunity. in fact, maybe france is trying to be invaded next so they can be rebuilt into the economic prosperity of a japan.*



 Hehè ... Invade Italy then after France. The economy there sucks far more than in France.


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2003)

sorry gia, we already did that within recent memory. if they screwed it up, that's their fault. 

actually we invaded france too. just not against the french. that didn't count.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 22, 2003)

Wait if there are 25 + millions of Italo-Americans that means we screwed your system 

.. hey all this anti-french stuff now? just blame Canada?


----------



## Ugg (Mar 22, 2003)

Nah, they're part of the commonwealth and besides, Montreal is too cold


----------



## habilis (Mar 22, 2003)

Bone, don't forget who you're dealing with here, these bush detractors that take pleasure in denegrating the U.S. and its military as imperiialist blood thirsty oil thiefs, feel disgust when they see each of these villages being leberated, they feel contempt and bitterness when they see happy Iraqi's, smiling and kissing their liberators.

Look, if this goes well, and it will, the democrats/liberals can kiss 2004 goodbye and chances are, California aside, there won't be another liberal democrat elected for another 10 years or so. This is why good news is bad news for them - wierd, isn't it?

And ugg, you're really sounding more and more like a shrill conspiracy theorist. But keep it up, it's good for everyone to see in black and white what you people are all about.


----------



## boneske (Mar 22, 2003)

I was hoping that this would make some of you realize that there is more at stake than disarming a mad man that likes to gas citizens in his country.  Its about citizens getting what the deserve and that is a Saddam free Iraq.  I've talk to some Iraqi-American citizens here in San Diego, I found out that the Iraqi's have been wanting the U.S. to come in and take Saddam out of power for a long time.  Dont think its just because of our fire power they are now singing the U.S. praise.


----------



## larry98765 (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *frankly, being invaded by america is one of the best things that can happen to a country. it opens up worlds of opportunity. in fact, maybe france is trying to be invaded next so they can be rebuilt into the economic prosperity of a japan. *



As was the premise for the movie "The Mouse That Roared."


----------



## chevy (Mar 22, 2003)

Seen tonight on TV:

An Iraqi welcomes US troups: 
"Thank you for freeing us, but where is the food, where are the medics ?"

Basically everybody wants the $$$, but if it can come without the bombs, it's better.


----------



## larry98765 (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boneske _
> *I've talk to some Iraqi-American citizens here in San Diego, I found out that the Iraqi's have been wanting the U.S. to come in and take Saddam out of power for a long time.  Dont think its just because of our fire power they are now singing the U.S. praise. *



I agree. If Iraqi-Americans -- many with family and friends in Iraq, many who have lived under Saddam's dictatorship -- feel force is necessary, then their opinion carries a lot of weight with me. More weight than someone who fervently opposes force under all circumstances, yet has never had to sacrifice for his or her freedom.


----------



## chevy (Mar 22, 2003)

Iraqi who had to leave Iraq all with that Saddam disappears one way or another. 

But not all want their relatives that stayed in Bagdad to be bombed.

And not all want US troups to stay on their territory.

And not all are very confident that Iraq future will be a nice and soft democracy.

And not all are convinced that the sole goal of USA is to free Iraq.

But they are times to discuss, times to imagine a better future, and times to just hope that tomorrow will come. Let's hope that the war will be short. And that the peace will also be won.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 22, 2003)

You know what, habilis? You are getting annoying. Why can't you just drop it and let it be? I'm tired of hearing the same old, same old sprouting from you.


----------



## larry98765 (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *Iraqi who had to leave Iraq all with that Saddam disappears one way or another.
> 
> But not all want their relatives that stayed in Bagdad to be bombed.
> ...



Of course no one wants their relatives to be bombed. That's my point. The very fact that many Iraqi-Americans would accept the risk means that they believe inaction to be far worse.

As to your last point, I couldn't agree more. Let's hope that the war will be short, and that the peace will be won.


----------



## Arden (Mar 22, 2003)

The fact that the Iraqi people _need_ us to swoop in and rescue them from Saddam's evil clutches instead of rising up against him themselves indicates that they may not be strong enough to defendthemselves against another country trying to invade them, or even another dictator trying to establish his own regime.

We should invade everything and establish a global dominion.  Then we wouldn't have to worry about war anymore, until of course someone tries to rebel against the "oppressive" United States of the World.


----------



## larry98765 (Mar 22, 2003)

Arden: Is that sarcasm or faulty logic?


----------



## habilis (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlloyd _
> *You know what, habilis? You are getting annoying. Why can't you just drop it and let it be? I'm tired of hearing the same old, same old sprouting from you. *



Heh. gettin under your skin am I? Well, if I shut up, middle-America would lose its voice, so, don't hold your breath.


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 22, 2003)

Ardan: I really hope that last part was sarcasm...

Habilis: No, you are not getting under my skin, I am just tired of having to wade through your repetitive comments to reach something worth reading. State your views, but don't continue posting them afterwards. Isn't spamming against to rules anyway? 
Furthermore, if _you_ have to "state the views of middle-America" but no one else is piping up, doesn't that say something?


----------



## toast (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larry98765 _
> *Of course no one wants their relatives to be bombed. That's my point. The very fact that many Iraqi-Americans would accept the risk means that they believe inaction to be far worse.*



Maybe they just don't know how it feels to be bombed, after all .

If I remeber well, some orders had been given to American soldiers not to give candy. Anyone can help me on the question ? I think it was in some  link given in an older thread.


----------



## habilis (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larry98765 _
> *Arden: Is that sarcasm or faulty logic? *



No he's in the Black Helicopter crowd


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *Heh. gettin under your skin am I? Well, if I shut up, middle-America would lose its voice, so, don't hold your breath. *



so you're the official spokesman and without you there would be no one to support the war? 

wow, if only this was true!! 

dlloyd - our friend habilis the tooluser is allowed to go on at any length he chooses. if you're tired of it, use your ignore button. you can personally tune him out if you wish.

as i have expressed elsewhere, i think these discussions are informative and enlightening. i only hope that we are trying to listen to each other instead of just cramming our viewpoints down each others' throats which would essentialy be a form of psychological war and not discussion.

in essence we are all oriented from a point of fear. we have different ideas of how to rid ourselves of that fear. talking about it helps at times. perhaps even the act of escalating the fear is helpful in that at a certain point it must reside and thus seem less threatening in a relative way.

peace, love and understanding to all.


----------



## chevy (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *
> ...
> 
> peace, love and understanding to all.  *



I'm not sure about how to make peace, but I've some ideas about how to make love, so I'll use my next hours to that...


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *as i have expressed elsewhere, i think these discussions are informative and enlightening. i only hope that we are trying to listen to each other instead of just cramming our viewpoints down each others' throats which would essentialy be a form of psychological war and not discussion.
> *



My point exactly! That is what it seems like he is doing, at least to me.
However, it was partially meant as a joke anyway. You should be able to tell that. Or do I need to put some sort of smiley in so that you can see for sure?  (Like that!)
I didn't know about the 'ignore' button, but I don't want to ignore him. In other places he has some really helpful stuff to add!

PS, why is it that I always seem to rub the moderators the wrong way whenever I post my opinion?  
 (There I go again!)


----------



## toast (Mar 22, 2003)

LOL @ chevy


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *I'm not sure about how to make peace, but I've some ideas about how to make love, so I'll use my next hours to that... *


Wrong kind of love, chevy


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2003)

yea dlloyd, use more smilies to clarrify how you meant to say something. it helps. 

and dammit, i'm not a moderator - i'm an administrator!!!


----------



## boneske (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you all for posting your points and views.  I can see why a great deal of you dont want this war and I respect that of you guys.  I hope you have the same respect for me with my views on why the U.S. needs to get Saddam out of power and dont think any less than me.  We are intittled to our own oppinion's and should not bash anybody for that!!

boneske


----------



## toast (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boneske _
> *Thank you all for posting your points and views.  I can see why a great deal of you dont want this war and I respect that of you guys.  I hope you have the same respect for me with my views on why the U.S. needs to get Saddam out of power and dont think any less than me.  We are intittled to our own oppinion's and should not bash anybody for that!!*



I do respect people like you, boneske. You are showing very diplomatic, comprehensive and reasonable. I hope I could just be the same all the time.

And I share your opinion about Saddam Hussein: it is obvious he should be overthrown. Although my own answer is not war (there is a thread about alternate solutions to the Saddam problem, called "Questions for the Doves" if I recall well).


----------



## Ugg (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy _
> *I'm not sure about how to make peace, but I've some ideas about how to make love, so I'll use my next hours to that... *



You lucky guy you!


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *yea dlloyd, use more smilies to clarrify how you meant to say something. it helps.
> 
> and dammit, i'm not a moderator - i'm an administrator!!!  *


Okay, I can do that! 
Yeah, and Giaguara is a super-mod. Doesn't make any difference, you are all some higher life form which has been tasked with ruling over us poor powerless boardizens!


----------



## chevy (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlloyd _
> *Okay, I can do that!
> Yeah, and Giaguara is a super-mod. Doesn't make any difference, you are all some higher life form which has been tasked with ruling over us poor powerless boardizens!  *



Do you mean Giaguara and EdX are our "Americans" ?


----------



## dlloyd (Mar 23, 2003)

Yeah, something like that


----------



## ShadowCrow (Mar 24, 2003)

Without wanting to offend anyone around these here parts I must admit my first thought being "_propaganda_" and the second one to be "_That soldier does not seem much older than the kids he hand out candy to_"...


----------



## edX (Mar 24, 2003)

and now that we have had causalities from soldiers dressed as civilians and false surrenders, one has to wonder if disarming the troops with initial acceptance might not be part of the ruse. or at least acts that the iraqis took advantage of. 

only time will tell.


----------

